

Show HN: Q.uiz.me – Learning resource aimed towards primary school aged children - thejfraser
http://q.uiz.me

======
chliini
There are a couple of things you could consider around submitting question
series that could make it perfect for teacher lead quizes in class, too -
happy to help with a few ideas if you were looking on expanding in that
direction.

~~~
thejfraser
hey i was aiming towards the class room as well as a study aid

~~~
thejfraser
hmm part of this got lost!

I'm aiming for this to be used as a study aid with possible classroom aspects,
so always looking for feedback, especially from teachers / other educators :)

~~~
chliini
is there a good way to contact you? I couldn't find anything on the website.

~~~
thejfraser
you can contact me at feedback [at] jamiefraser [dot] co [.] uk. thanks :)

------
Globz
Q: What is the french word for color Yellow?

A: Juane

It should be _Jaune_ , just a small typo.

~~~
thejfraser
Fixed, thanks for pointing it out :)

------
caio1982
That's really nice! Do you plan to support translations, and if so how could
people contribute submitting them?

------
thejfraser
thoughts / comments / improvement suggestions welcome

as well as topics and categories for questions

~~~
Abundnce10
The different games are very clean and function as I would have imagined. Nice
job! Can you describe your tech stack?

~~~
thejfraser
theres not much to it really, a jquery powered script onto a static html page,
backed by a PHP api to load questions, coloured in by Materialize CSS to make
it look nice. server site there's really nothing to it, just a linux, nginx,
mysql php setup :)

------
anderspetersson
Interesting, my startup has the same name (with another domain)

